# Difference between struts1 and struts2



## radhika123 (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi

Can any one explain me what are the main differences between struts1 and 

struts2.I mean when we develop an application using struts ,i want to know 

the changes in the structure of the application when we use struts1 and 

struts2. 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi radhika123,

You may find an answer to your question on this page and more detailed explanations here.


----------

